# DVD-Brenner wird nicht gemountet



## Drade (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Toshiba Satellite Laptop auf das ich gerade Suse Linux aufgespielt habe alles funktioniert soweit bis auf das DVD Laufwerk. Wenn ich eine CD einlege tut sich garnix.

in Fstab ist folgendes eingetragen:

/dev/cdrom /media/cdrom subfs fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0

Kann mir da jemdand weiterhelfen?

mfG Drade


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Hmm, was mich erstmal verwirrt ist das irgendwie 2 Dateisysteme angegeben werden.
Zum einen SubFS (was auch immer das sein mag) und dann noch bei den Options mittels fs=cdfss (CDFS ist eigentlich auch etwas merkwuerdig, wenn dann sollte da wohl eigentlich eher ISO9660 stehen, ausserdem duerfte da ein S zu viel sein).
Auf dem Server hier auf der Arbeit (Slackware 10.1) sieht der Eintrag etwas anders aus:

```
/dev/hdc         /mnt/cdrom       iso9660     noauto,owner,ro  0   0
```
Daheim sieht der aehnlich aus, jedoch hab ich als Filesystem auto eingetragen damit nicht immer mit ISO9660 gemountet wird sondern auch UDF moeglich ist, und theoretisch auch ext2, etc. (Aber wer brennt schon CDs/DVDs mit ext2?  )


----------



## deepthroat (29. Mai 2006)

Hi.

SuSE verwendet standardmäßig seit 9.1 submount und subfs. Damit gab's wohl schon einige Probleme (beim mounten und bei der Performance).

Hier (http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/2004/05/hmeyer_91_revert_from_subfs.html) steht wie man es abschaltet.

Übrigens war die Option cdfss schon richtig. Das bedeutet für submount iso9660 und udf zu probieren.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, zum einen hat mich das doppelte S bei cdfss etwas irritiert und zum anderen halt, dass scheinbar 2 Angaben zum FS gemacht wurden.
Aber jetzt weiss ich ja wie Suse das handhabt. Meine letzte (und einzige) Suse war ja die 6.2. Und damals war das alles noch etwas anders.

Jetzt schreibst Du, dass cdfss dieses submount dazu veranlasst iso9660 und udf zu probieren. Eine CD mit z.B. ext2, was ja machbar ist, wuerde dementsprechend also nicht erkannt werden, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist dann find ich meinen fstab-Eintrag (also den daheim, mit auto als FS-Angabe) schon irgendwo besser, vor allem da der auch einfacher gehalten ist.


----------



## deepthroat (30. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine letzte (und einzige) Suse war ja die 6.2.


Dito. 



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt schreibst Du, dass cdfss dieses submount dazu veranlasst iso9660 und udf zu probieren. Eine CD mit z.B. ext2, was ja machbar ist, wuerde dementsprechend also nicht erkannt werden, richtig?
> Wenn dem so ist dann find ich meinen fstab-Eintrag (also den daheim, mit auto als FS-Angabe) schon irgendwo besser, vor allem da der auch einfacher gehalten ist.


Man kann allerdings auch durch Doppelpunkt getrennte Werte angeben, also z.B. cdfss:ext2:minix etc.

Der Vorteil von submount ist halt das es dann (normalerweise) von der Handhabung wie unter Windows ist so das man nicht mehr explizit irgendwas mounten muss und es scheint das Geräte mit entfernbaren Medien permanent gemountet sind.

Gruß

PS: Das doppelte s bei cdfss soll vermutlich den Plural von CD file systems darstellen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ja, man lernt halt nie aus.


----------

